# Anyone do Flyball?



## Peppermint (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry if there is a Flyball thread, but I didn't see one. My dog, Pita, and I have just started flyball. We're working with a coworker right now who competes her dogs and is part of a team. I will either join her team, or we will form our own team (her team is over an hour drive away and there aren't any teams in our area currently). She is highly competetive, I'm in it because my dog loves having a job. 

We are currently doing restrained recalls over jumps, head to head recalls (sometimes over jumps), and working on a slant board to get turns. So far the group has grown. My friend's two dogs: a whippet and a lab, my border collie/lab, an aussie, and another coworker with a BC/aussie and an Australian cattle dog. So what we really need now (if we are starting a team) is a height dog. 

Anyways, here are some videos of Pita (the videos are my friend's, not mine):


----------



## Flyball_BC (Nov 27, 2012)

We do flyball! I started a little over a year ago. I have two Border Collies and compete in region 9. One of my Borders is 2 and the other has just turned a year old.
Here is a video of the 2 year old:
http://youtu.be/j_rMBU05EIo

Here is a video of the pup doing recalls, I don't have any of her doing box work...
http://youtu.be/gsiBErCO2Fo


----------



## Peppermint (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow they are fast. Makes me want to take my grandmother's dog (she has a BC) and train him, but the buckshot in his leg makes it not feasible. Technically I'm in Region 13, but since I'm not competing yet (planning on first competition being in 4-6 months from now) it does not really matter. Pita is really liking the slant board work. She leaps high enough I've had to turn so she isn't hitting the wall (we practice where I work and I don't want to be repainting!), but she comes off clean and low. Though now everytime she sees the board (even if someone just forgot to put it away) she runs over to it and starts bouncing on it. She can be a bit of a spazz.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I would love to do flyball. Gypsy would love it, I have no doubt. Unfortunately, there are no teams in my area.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

We watched a flyball demo last weekend. Katie would probably _love_ it: running and jumping with balls!! What's not to love? Our training club has a team, but Katie's not ready for that level of freedom in such a distracting environment. The only downside is the noise.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

We did a 7-week intro to flyball, where we worked on things like you mentioned in your original post, but the class didn't continue due to lack of interest. It was taught by someone who competes. We had a lot of fun and I would've continued, though I couldn't really afford the class, so didn't look up other classes in the area. I'd consider trying it again in the future. Buffy seemed to enjoy it and it was a nice change from our "fun" agility class.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Honestly it's not a sport I'd ever do with my dogs. The people I have talked to.. their dogs' feet and front legs/shoulders are not in good shape. One guy had to have his dog's front feet reconstructed. Twice. I'm not going to do a sport that is so punishing to their bodies- agility is rough enough. I'm also not a fan of the crazy energy but that's more of a personal thing, I don't _want_ my dogs so insanely amped up and all the flyball trials I've seen people are getting their dogs extremely worked up and it's constant barking and craziness.


----------



## Flyball_BC (Nov 27, 2012)

Sibe said:


> Honestly it's not a sport I'd ever do with my dogs. The people I have talked to.. their dogs' feet and front legs/shoulders are not in good shape. One guy had to have his dog's front feet reconstructed. Twice. I'm not going to do a sport that is so punishing to their bodies- agility is rough enough. I'm also not a fan of the crazy energy but that's more of a personal thing, I don't _want_ my dogs so insanely amped up and all the flyball trials I've seen people are getting their dogs extremely worked up and it's constant barking and craziness.


That's why I use vet wrap, from the stopper pad to the toe. 
The crazy energy is one of the biggest reason I love this sport. They are only crazy like that in the ring. The rest of the time they are in their crates resting or taking a potty break. If they were that crazy all weekend it would be a different story, but I love seeing them light up and get _so_ excited the second they step into the ring.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

We've done a little bit of flyball training and I LOVE it, but we haven't had a lot of time/money to go back with everything else we do. 

Definitely love the people (most of them are people I work with or compete/train with in agility, too) and the insanity. We will be doing it more in the future for sure.


----------

